# Ideas on rust inhibiting products?



## badlittlemonkey (Dec 28, 2010)

Well while I'm thinking about it I thought I would throw it out there, can anyone think of any other great products that cant treat or help prevent rust?

the only one I can think of right now is made by Wattyl which is...

Killrust Fishoilene.



An anti-corrosive protective fluid for rusted steel where normal surface preparation is difficult
Ideal for hard to reach areas such as cracks, crevices along pipes, nuts and bolts, hinges and welds.
http://www.wattyl.co.nz/Killrust/Pages/home.aspx

I just don't want to put all this work into building an EV and having it fall apart on me


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi Monkey

I spent a huge amount of time in the UK trying to fix rust - you can't!! once rust is in there you need to cut it out completely!

If your donor has rust in any box section - sell it! - surface rust where the paint has been scraped off is fixable - as soon as it gets into a crack it's immortal 

things are lot better now (paints are hugely better) and putting something into protect is always good BUT if its already rusty it will come back like some bloody vampire!


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

I suppose it depends on whether you mean in the donor car or in the conversion bits.

You can get rust eater chemicals that convert he rust to a black coloured coating that you can then paint over.
Waxoyl treatment also works when injected into a rust free body. Just don't weld it afterwards, guess how I found that out.

For newly made conversion parts you could always try hot dip galvanising.


----------



## alexcrouse (Mar 16, 2009)

Chassis Saver. Best I've used!


----------



## OrewaEV (Nov 6, 2010)

If you are looking for a rust inhibitor I can recomend "Dinitrol-Prymo ML41". It is a thickish black wax liquid which you can spray with a garden spayer or hand squirter into all those little holes that rust grows in. This product I found some 20yrs back and my cars are all rust free. My little 86 Mazda just past the 500k mark with not a spot of rust. You can purchase the product from Angell Marketing in Auckland, but not sure about the rest of the country.
Cheers
Wayne


----------



## shrapnel (Dec 27, 2010)

POR-15 line of products. Available at most automotive paint supply shops (NZ) nation wide. Paint and Paper ( I think) Supperstore on Tremain Ave in Palmy have it I think.
There's 1 or 2 products to use to STOP and neutralize the rust (and it does stop it ) , then the neturalize area is sealed over with one of their sealer paints . 
Ignore the cost of the paints and use the correct paint for the application (some of the range is NOT UV friendly) , once applied it takes some serrious shifting to get of again , , , including skin , driveweays , clothing etc.

Shrapnel


----------



## Nick Smith (Oct 26, 2007)

CRC Softseal is good for sealing and prevention of water ingress. Easily removed with petrol or thinners on a rag.

I generally use this for freshly machined components to store until used but good for longer term protection too.


----------

